

Ask HN: Dynamic Subdomain Host? - scottkrager

I'm building a webapp where users will receive a subdomain where their app will live,<p>usercompany.ourapp.com<p>Any good recommended hosts? We have a private server with Dreamhost that might work, but ugh, I don't want to go with dreamhost.
======
buyandfold
freedns.afraid.org?

